# Moulding and Trim in the basement



## Bruno71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it wise to have the trim in your basement match color and style of the rest of the house?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Bruno, 
It's your house, you can do whatever you want. Just kidding. I just finished a basement remodel in a upscale home. The homeowner wanted painted woodwork because the rest of the house had it. The size of the woodwork was scaled down slightly. The upstairs had 9 and 10' ceiling heights. The basement was 8'. 
In my own home, I have stained woodwork on the first floor (ranch). I stained the wood trim in the basement when I finished it but used all oak downstairs with a golden oak stain. First floor is poplar stained to look like dark cherry. Whatever suits your fancy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## charlenej (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes! So that the overall look and feeling of your house has uniformity. :thumbsup:


----------

